# آنستي العزيزة ... نصائح الخطوبة !!!!



## ezzzak (10 فبراير 2006)

*آنستي العزيزة ... نصائح الخطوبة !!!!*



آنستي العزيزة.. لو ربنا فك عقدتك.. واتخطبتي.. فإليك نصائحي حتى تأخذي بخطيبك من مركب الخطوبة إلِّي محدش عارف هاترسى على إيه.. إلى مثوااااه الأخير في قفص النسانيس.. قصدي قفص الزوجية السعيد..

أجمل ما في الخطوبة العزومات الرومانسية.. على أحلى محلات أكل ف البلد.. واللي عمرك مانتي شايفاها بعد الجواز.. المهم نصائحي لك عند أي عزومة مع ختيبك.. قلنا رقَّه ....

1- الأول لازم تعرفي إن الشوكة والسكينة بيتمسكوا من إيديهم من الطرف يعني مش م الوسط ولا م البوز زي الخنجر ولا من فوق طبعًااا 

2- العيش أوعي تفضحينا وتقطعيه بسنانك.. ولا الرغيف نصين بأيدك وكل نص لقمة وتحشري.. أوعي.. العيش بيتقطع بالسكينة ف الطبق.. وبعدين تاخدي لقمة.. لقمة.. بالعافية.. قال يعني نفسك مسدودة.. اضغطي على أعصابك جدااا وبعدين لما تروَّحي.. إبقي حِفِّي زي مانتِ عايزه....

3- الشوووربة.. أبوس كعب رجلك.. بند الشوربة ده مهم جدًاااا.. الشوربة تتشرب من غير صوت خالص.. ومن غير ماتقعدي تنفخي فيها.. زي القهوجي اللي بينفخ ف الحجر للزبون.. وطبعًاااااا عايزك تنسى تمامًا.. السلطانية اللي بتقيميها على بقك ف البيت.. وتدلدقي على روحك..
بالمعلقه وبدون صوت.. سخنة ولعة برضه بدون صوت.. وتسيبي تلت الطبق ع الأقل.. مش تميليه.. عشان تلهطيها لآخر نقطة.....


4- الرز طبعاً .. بيتاكل بالشوكة.. أوعي إيدك تتمد ع المعلقة.. وتغرفي من طبق الرز وتعبي.. إوعي.. الرز بالشوكة.. وكأنك بتبوسيه مش بتاكليه..

5- المكرونة.. الاسباكتي.. برضه بالشوكة.. تتلف على طرف الشوكة.. لحد ما تخلص وبعدين تحطيها ف بؤك من سكات.. مش تشفطي المكرونة عود عود..

6- السمك.. مشكلة.. شوفي.. بتفصلي اللحم عن الشوك.. إزاي..؟؟ تقطعي اللحم من النص.. بالطول وبعدين تفردي اللحم ع الجانبين ولما تخلصي ناحية.. متقلبيش السمكة.. بلاش فلح.. شيلي السلسلة 
بالشوكة والسكينة وحطيها ف جنب الطبق وكملي أكل النص التاني.. وبدل الفيلم الهندي ده.. نصيحة.. ماتكليش السمك خالص.. قولي مابحبش السمك وخلصي نفسك..

7- الجمبري.. -إذا كنتي عارفاه-.. أول ماطبق الجمبري ينزل.. بصيله بقرف واحتقار شديدين.. آل يعني زهقانة من كتر أكل الجمبري الجامبو ف بيت ببا اااا.. وأتنهدي جامد وقولي.. برضه..؟؟؟ وتروحي قاطعة راس الجمبريياية.. بالشوكة.. أنا ف عرضك إنسي المصمصة دلوقت..

8- البطاطس سواء مسلوقة أو محمرة.. أوعي تهرسيها وتدبيها ع الرز وتدي ...لا..لآ...لآ...بالشوكة حتة حتة وإنت زي ما تكوني هاتعيطي من كتر ما البطاطس صعبانة عليكي..

9- الفاكهة.. لو الفاكهة فيها بذر.. طلعيه من بؤك بالراحة وحطيه ف إيدك وهي مقفولة.. وبعدين ف طفاية السجاير اللي ع الترابيزه.. أوعي ياحبيبتي من نظام التفتفة للبذر.. إنسي....

10- ولما تخلصي أكل تحطي إيدك على بطنك.. -اللي عصافيرها بتصوصو من العينات اللي كلتيها-.. وتقولي له مش ممكن.. أنا عمري ما اتفجعت كدة.. 
أنا أودامي أسبوع.. هابطل أكل فيه.....

وبعدين تمسكي الفوطة اللي دايمًا موجودة ع التربيزة من غير لازمة.. وتبوسيها.. آل يعني بتمسحي بؤك.. 
وبعدين تستأذني منه لدخول التوليت لإصلاح ماكياجك.. وتخشي التواليت وتطلعي من شنطة إيديك.. لفة الفول والطعمية اللي جايباها معاكي.. وبالهنا والشفااااااااااااا



منقووووووووووول


----------



## artamisss (10 فبراير 2006)

*ابنائى الاعزاء شكرا.*

 ياسلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام لا نصايح  باللغه العاميه  100 100
علشان  الناس تفهم   بتحسسنى يا ايزاك اننا  قاعدين على مصطبهه  ههههههههه:new6:


----------



## ezzzak (10 فبراير 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> ياسلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام لا نصايح  باللغه العاميه  100 100
> علشان  الناس تفهم   بتحسسنى يا ايزاك اننا  قاعدين على مصطبهه  ههههههههه:new6:




عشان متقلوش حرمينكم من حاجه ابدا يا ناس :t3:


----------



## +Dream+ (10 فبراير 2006)

*كل دة يطلع منك يا زيكو *


:nunu0000: :nunu0000: :nunu0000: 


:t3: :t3:


----------



## ezzzak (10 فبراير 2006)

Dream قال:
			
		

> *كل دة يطلع منك يا زيكو *
> 
> 
> :nunu0000: :nunu0000: :nunu0000:
> ...




ايوه ليه في حاجه :smil15: 



> ياسلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام لا نصايح باللغه العاميه 100 100
> علشان الناس تفهم بتحسسنى يا ايزاك اننا قاعدين على مصطبهه ههههههههه




ايوه يا ارتميس عشان البنات تفهم :t12:


----------



## ميريت (3 سبتمبر 2006)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لما ربنا يفرجها عليا
هبقا اطبع الحجا دي
ولا اقولك هستني ليه
اطبعها من لوقتي لها وقت عوزه


----------



## mary (3 سبتمبر 2006)

بس يعنى يا زيكو قعدت ساعة تشرح إزاى البنت تأكل قدام خطيبها وما ذكرتش إزاى هو يأكل قدام خطيبته؟؟؟ قصدك إيه يعنى؟؟؟؟:ranting:  :spor22::t32:


----------



## twety (6 سبتمبر 2006)

*بجد لذيذ*

بس على فكرة الالذ انك تشرح ازاى الولد بياكل قدام خطيبته يعنى وهو بيعمل كل اللى انت قولته وهو حاسس انه ياعينى احسن منها ومولود فى الزمالك 
ولا لما يجى يدفع الحساااااااااااااااااااب يالهوى يالهوى:ranting:
يلا ربنا يعينه ياحراااااااااام


----------



## بوب (6 سبتمبر 2006)

ايوة يا ايزاك وحياتك علشان فضحونا
الحريم هما هما فاضحينا برة وجوة


----------



## ramyghobrial (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*جاااااااااامد يابني *
*انسو المصمصة والنبي هههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## بوب (7 سبتمبر 2006)

mary قال:


> بس يعنى يا زيكو قعدت ساعة تشرح إزاى البنت تأكل قدام خطيبها وما ذكرتش إزاى هو يأكل قدام خطيبته؟؟؟ قصدك إيه يعنى؟؟؟؟:ranting: :spor22::t32:


 


اصل يا مارى انتى مش عارفة الموضوع 
اولا الرجالة معرفين انهم بياكلوا باتيكيت
وثانيا يوم ما ياكل وحش مش هتفرق لانة دا راجل
انهما البنات معروفين بالرقة يعنى لما تاكل بالطريقة دى تبقى فضيحة علنى
ولا انتى اية رايك


----------



## حفيدة رسولي (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه وعلى شو كل هادا هههههههههههههههههههه

ضحكتني من قلبي الله يسعدك

بس سؤال يعني الولد لما يشوف الاكل شو لازم يعمل ؟؟؟؟؟؟

ال بس البنات ال شو هادا تعذيب 

يسلموووووووو على الموضوع الي جوعني*


----------



## حفيدة رسولي (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*
طيب حلو  انك رديت على ماري 

بس تعرف البنات مظلومين كتير يعني علشان رقيقة تموت من الجوعوعينها تطلع

 ولا تعيش زي الشحات الي بيشوف الاكل من ورا القزاز ولا قادر يطولو  

على كلا بدعي الله انو الخطوبة ما طول كتير يا اما تتجوز وتطبخ براحتها او تترك وتاكل براحتها*


----------



## ارووجة (17 سبتمبر 2006)

هههههههههههههههه

مرسي اخي على النسائح
لما انخطب  رح ساوي هيك ههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*اجمل النصايح للبنات فى ايام الخطوبة...وبقول البنات*

بسم ربنا يسوع 


آنستي العزيزة.. لو ربنا فك عقدتك.. واتخطبتي.. فإليك نصائحي حتى تأخذي بخطيبك من مركب الخطوبة إلِّي محدش عارف هاترسى على إيه.. إلى مثوااااه الأخير في قفص النسانيس.. قصدي قفص الزوجية السعيد..

أجمل ما في الخطوبة العزومات الرومانسية.. على أحلى محلات أكل ف البلد.. واللي عمرك مانتي شايفاها بعد الجواز.. المهم نصائحي لك عند أي عزومة مع ختيبك.. قلنا رقَّه ....

1- الأول لازم تعرفي إن الشوكة والسكينة بيتمسكوا من إيديهم من الطرف يعني 
2- العيش أوعي تفضحينا وتقطعيه بسنانك.. ولا الرغيف نصين بأيدك وكل نص لقمة وتحشري.. أوعي.. العيش بيتقطع بالسكينة ف الطبق.. وبعدين تاخدي لقمة.. لقمة.. بالعافية.. قال يعني نفسك مسدودة.. اضغطي على أعصابك جدااا وبعدين لما تروَّحي.. إبقي حِفِّي زي مانتِ عايزه....

3- الشوووربة.. .. بند الشوربة ده مهم جدًاااا.. الشوربة تتشرب من غير صوت خالص.. ومن غير ماتقعدي تنفخي فيها.. زي القهوجي اللي بينفخ ف الحجر للزبون.. وطبعًاااااا عايزك تنسى تمامًا.. السلطانية اللي بتقيميها على بقك ف البيت.. وتدلدقي على روحك..
بالمعلقه وبدون صوت.. سخنة ولعة برضه بدون صوت.. وتسيبي تلت الطبق ع الأقل.. مش تميليه.. عشان تلهطيها لآخر نقطة.....


4- الرز طبعاً .. بيتاكل بالشوكة.. أوعي إيدك تتمد ع المعلقة.. وتغرفي من طبق الرز وتعبي.. إوعي.. الرز بالشوكة.. وكأنك بتبوسيه مش بتاكليه..

5- المكرونة.. الاسباكتي.. برضه بالشوكة.. تتلف على طرف الشوكة.. لحد ما تخلص وبعدين تحطيها ف بؤك من سكات.. مش تشفطي المكرونة عود عود..

6- السمك.. مشكلة.. شوفي.. بتفصلي اللحم عن الشوك.. إزاي..؟؟ تقطعي اللحم من النص.. بالطول وبعدين تفردي اللحم ع الجانبين ولما تخلصي ناحية.. متقلبيش السمكة.. بلاش فلح.. شيلي السلسلة
بالشوكة والسكينة وحطيها ف جنب الطبق وكملي أكل النص التاني.. وبدل الفيلم الهندي ده.. نصيحة.. ماتكليش السمك خالص.. قولي مابحبش السمك وخلصي نفسك..

7- الجمبري.. -إذا كنتي عارفاه-.. أول ماطبق الجمبري ينزل.. بصيله بقرف واحتقار شديدين.. آل يعني زهقانة من كتر أكل الجمبري الجامبو ف بيت ببا اااا.. وأتنهدي جامد وقولي.. برضه..؟؟؟ وتروحي قاطعة راس الجمبريياية.. بالشوكة.. أنا ف عرضك إنسي المصمصة دلوقت..

8- البطاطس سواء مسلوقة أو محمرة.. أوعي تهرسيها وتدبيها ع الرز وتدي ...لا..لآ...لآ...بالشوكة حتة حتة وإنت زي ما تكوني هاتعيطي من كتر ما البطاطس صعبانة عليكي..

9- الفاكهة.. لو الفاكهة فيها بذر.. طلعيه من بؤك بالراحة وحطيه ف إيدك وهي مقفولة.. وبعدين ف طفاية السجاير اللي ع الترابيزه.. أوعي ياحبيبتي من نظام التفتفة للبذر.. إنسي....

10- ولما تخلصي أكل تحطي إيدك على بطنك.. -اللي عصافيرها بتصوصو من العينات اللي كلتيها-.. وتقولي له مش ممكن.. أنا عمري ما اتفجعت كدة.. 
أنا أودامي أسبوع.. هابطل أكل فيه.....

وبعدين تمسكي الفوطة اللي دايمًا موجودة ع التربيزة من غير لازمة.. وتبوسيها.. آل يعني بتمسحي بؤك.. 
وبعدين تستأذني منه لدخول التوليت لإصلاح ماكياجك.. وتخشي التواليت وتطلعي من شنطة إيديك.. لفة الفول والطعمية اللي جايباها معاكي.. وبالهنا والشفااااااااااااا​


----------



## losivertheprince (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل النصايح للبنات فى ايام الخطوبة...وبقول البنات*

*سلام المسيح :
ههههههههههه اديني دخلت رغم انك كنتي قايلة انه للبنات وبس ......... كان المفروض انك تلغمي الموضوع ولا حاجة ههههههههههههههههه
كده كده طيب انا لما ينضحك عليا وابقي اخطب ابقي قابليني لو وديتها في اي حته غير عند بتاع لحمة الراس الي في الحسين ولو عندها شجاعه ادبيه تبقي ترفض .......... عااااااااااااااااااادي خالص هاروح لوحدي ولا هي هتتجوزني علشان تاكل وخلاص ........ز
الاهي يوعدك يامرمر بعريش بخيل جلدة مايعزمكيش غير علي سندوتشات فول وطعميه !!!!!!!! ( من الي في الشنطه بتاعتك )
ههههههههه موضوع جميل ربنا معاكي​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل النصايح للبنات فى ايام الخطوبة...وبقول البنات*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> ههههههههههه اديني دخلت رغم انك كنتي قايلة انه للبنات وبس ......... كان المفروض انك تلغمي الموضوع ولا حاجة ههههههههههههههههه
> كده كده طيب انا لما ينضحك عليا وابقي اخطب ابقي قابليني لو وديتها في اي حته غير عند بتاع لحمة الراس الي في الحسين ولو عندها شجاعه ادبيه تبقي ترفض .......... عااااااااااااااااااادي خالص هاروح لوحدي ولا هي هتتجوزني علشان تاكل وخلاص ........ز
> الاهي يوعدك يامرمر بعريش بخيل جلدة مايعزمكيش غير علي سندوتشات فول وطعميه !!!!!!!! ( من الي في الشنطه بتاعتك )
> ههههههههه موضوع جميل ربنا معاكي​*



يــــاســـــــــاتر على البخل 
واضح يا جماعة ان losivertheprince بخيل
ربنا يوعدك بواحدة تخلص اللى وراك واللى قدامك 
يا losivertheprince يابن حوا وادم
ههههههههههههههههه
ياااااااااااه بتدعى عليا بعريس بخيل 
اوعدك لو جه بخيل ده لو جه بخيل يعنى 
هخليه يقعد جنب امه احسن 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك يا بخيل
قصدى يا losivertheprince​


----------



## losivertheprince (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل النصايح للبنات فى ايام الخطوبة...وبقول البنات*

*سلام المسيح :
هههههههه قصدك لو جه بخيل ولا قصدك لو جه اساسآ ..هههههههههههههه 
اه منكم يا آنسات اليوم وزوجات الغد وامهات بعد الغد ده احنا غلابه بالنسبه ليكم*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل النصايح للبنات فى ايام الخطوبة...وبقول البنات*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> هههههههه قصدك لو جه بخيل ولا قصدك لو جه اساسآ ..هههههههههههههه
> اه منكم يا آنسات اليوم وزوجات الغد وامهات بعد الغد ده احنا غلابه بالنسبه ليكم*​



هههههههههههههههههههههه
لا هو جه يابنى 
بس انت عارف النفس بقى 
هههههههههههههه
اه بصراحة انتم غلااااابة اوى
ده انتم ملايكة يابنى 
بس الملايكة اللى تحت الارض
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## mero_engel (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل النصايح للبنات فى ايام الخطوبة...وبقول البنات*

*بجد يا مرمر موتيني من الضحك*
*طب وعلي ايه تعمل كل دا*
*الاحسن يوم ما يقولها تعالي ناكل بره تعملي نفسها تعبانه وتتترزع في البيت افضل*
*وتاكل براحتها في البيت بدل ما تموت نفسها من العينات اللي هتاكلها*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل النصايح للبنات فى ايام الخطوبة...وبقول البنات*



mero_engel قال:


> *بجد يا مرمر موتيني من الضحك*
> *طب وعلي ايه تعمل كل دا*
> *الاحسن يوم ما يقولها تعالي ناكل بره تعملي نفسها تعبانه وتتترزع في البيت افضل*
> *وتاكل براحتها في البيت بدل ما تموت نفسها من العينات اللي هتاكلها*



هههههههههههههههه
ايوة يا ميرو انتى عندك حق وممكن يكون ده الحل 
بس مش حراااااام اننا نوفر للراجل 
يعنى كمان هو اللى ييجى ياكل عندنا 
وتقريبا هيبقى نفس الموقف ويمكن اصعب فى بيتكم بقى 
طيب افردى انا مش بعرف اطبخ.. تبقى فضيحتى بجلاجل بقى 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
لالالالا طلعتى طيبة اوى يا ميرو 
هههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا جميل لمرورك


----------



## mero_engel (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل النصايح للبنات فى ايام الخطوبة...وبقول البنات*

*لا يا مرمر هفهمك*
*انا اول مره يجي ياكل عندي في البيت هخدعه واقوله انا اللي عامله الاكل بس طبعا في الحقيقه هتبقي مامتي اللي عامله*
*دا بس في اول مره عشان ابقي جبت رجله ويبقي دخل المصايده لا محال*
*وبعدين المرات اللي بعد كده حتي لو بعمل اكل كويس هتعمد اعمله وحش عشان يحرم تاني مره يقول يجي ياكل عندي*

*وبكده هيبيقي لا اكل بره ولا جوه ولا افضح نفسي في طريقه اكلي*
*اما بالنسبه لنقطه ادفعه دم اقلبه فا دي بسيطه*
*راحت فين الهدايا يا بنتي كل يوم*
*اصلي انتي مش فاهمه انا عيدي ميلادي بيكون 6شهور في سنه اعمل ايه*
*ههههههههههه*
*ميرسي ليكي انتي ياقمر*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل النصايح للبنات فى ايام الخطوبة...وبقول البنات*



mero_engel قال:


> *لا يا مرمر هفهمك*
> *انا اول مره يجي ياكل عندي في البيت هخدعه واقوله انا اللي عامله الاكل بس طبعا في الحقيقه هتبقي مامتي اللي عامله*
> *دا بس في اول مره عشان ابقي جبت رجله ويبقي دخل المصايده لا محال*
> *وبعدين المرات اللي بعد كده حتي لو بعمل اكل كويس هتعمد اعمله وحش عشان يحرم تاني مره يقول يجي ياكل عندي*
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يااااااااااااا ياميرو 
وانا اللى قولت عليكى طيبه 
اتعلموا يابنات من ميرووووووووووو
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## gift (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل النصايح للبنات فى ايام الخطوبة...وبقول البنات*

:t33:


----------



## hossdiss (27 يناير 2009)

*رد: آنستي العزيزة ... نصائح الخطوبة !!!!*

كلام جميل من شب جميل
++++++++++++++++++


----------



## max mike (29 يناير 2009)

*رد: آنستي العزيزة ... نصائح الخطوبة !!!!*

*ههههههههههههههههههه


:99::ura1::59::new6::a63:leasantr*


----------



## kalimooo (31 يناير 2009)

*رد: آنستي العزيزة ... نصائح الخطوبة !!!!*

ههههههههههههههههه
شكرااااا


----------



## ابن المصلوب (8 فبراير 2009)

*الي كل مخطوبه عاوزه تكمل*

احب اديكم شوية نصايح علشان فترة الخطوبة انستى 

انستى العزيزة لو ربنا فك عقدتك واتخطبتى.....فأليكى نصائحى لكى تأخذى بخطيبك من مركب الخطوبة الى ماحدش عارف هاترسى على اية::::::الى قفص الزوجية المؤبد الا لو ربنا افتكرة يبقى حظة حلو اقصد وحش
طبعا اجمل ما فى فترة الخطوبة طبعا هى الخروجات والسهرات ها والى طبعا بتبقى فى اجمل مطاعم البلد الى طبعا مابتعدوش من الشارع بتاعها بعد الجواز عشان ماتفتكروش الايام دى وطبعا عشان ميزانية الشهر
ودى نصأحى لكى عزيزتى
1- الشوكة والسكينة طبعا اول حاجة لازم تعرفيها ان الشوكة والسكينة بيتمسكو من الطرف وب الصوابع مش بأيدك كلها من النص والا من فوق كدة زى الخنجر لا من الطرف


2-العيش طبعا هايبقى في عيش على الترابيزة ياريت ماتيستخدميهوش وتريحينا لكن لو استخدمتية اوعى تقطع بسنانيك لالالالا ماتفقناش على كدة ولا تقطعية نصين وتاكلى النص على بوق واحد لالالا
العيش بتقطع بالسكينة وتكلى لقمة لقمة قال يعنى مالكيش نفس........معلش اظغطى على نفسك ولما تروحى البيت اديها عيش بيتى و مفتقة براحتك


3-الشوربة ......ابوس ايدك خلى بالك من الشوربة بند الشوربة دة مهم جدا الشوربة تتشرب من غير صوت خالص خارسة بتشرب وماتقعديش تنفخى فيها زى القهوجى الى بينفخ فى الحجر بتاع الزبون لا وطبعا مش هاكد عليكى انك تنسى السلطانية الى بتقيميها على بوقك مابتنزلش غير على المطبقية وتدلدقى على روحك وتغرقى نفسك لا بالمعلقة و من غير صوت سخنة ملهلبة معلش من غير صوت وتسيبى تلت الطبق على الاقل لكن تميلى الطبق علشان تخلصية مش هاينفع خالص


4-الرز الرز مهم والرز بالشوكة اوعى ايدك تتمد على المعلقة اوعى ومش بالمعلقة بقى وتغرفى رز وتاكلى لا بالشوكة وبترف الشوكة كمان والرز مايتاكلش تاخدية تبوسية وترجعية تانى اصلى عارف لو كالتى رز هاتفتحى لالالا بالاش رز



5-المكرونة الاسباجتى...........انا بقول و بكرر بالشوكة وبترفها وتلفى المكرونة على الشوكة لغاية ماتخلص وتتحط فى بوقك من سكات مش تقعدى تمصى فى المكرونة عود عود 



6-السمك...مشكلة.....مشكلة كبيرة كمان...شوفى انتى بتفصلى الحمة عن الشوك ازاى بالشوكة والسكينة تقطعى اللحمة الى فوق بالطول اوك وتفردية على الجنب كدة ولما تخلصى الجنب دة اوعى تقلبى السمكة بلاش فلح بتشيلى السلسلة بالشوكة والسكينة وتحطى الشوك فى جنب الطبق وتكملى اكل النص التانى وبدل الفلم الهندى دة ماتطلبيش سمك احسنلك عشان الشكل العام



7-الجمبرى(لو كنتى تعرفية) اول ماطبق الجمبرى ينزل تبصيلة قوى وتبصى لخطيبك أكنك بتشبهى وتروحى باصة تانى لطبق الجنبرى بقرف واحتقار شديدين وتروحى واخدة نفس كبييييييييييييييييييييير وتروحى باصة الناحية التانة وتنفخى قال يعنى زهقانة من كتر الجمبرى الجامبو ابو 120 جنية قال يعنى المهم بعد ماتنفخى تقولى برضة جمبرى؟؟؟؟ تروحى واخدة واحدة وتقطعى الرس بالشوكة والسكينة وانا فى عرضك انسى ايدك والمصمصة دلوقت 



8-البطاطس سواء كانت محمرة مسلوقة اوعى تهرسيها وعلى الرز وتديها لالالالا بالشوكة وحتة حتة وانتى هاتعيطى من كتر مالبطاطس صعبانة عليكى



9-الفاكهة شوفى يا أنسة لو الفاكهة فيها بذر   لا ماتتخضيش طلعى البذر براحة واحدة واحدة فى ايدك وبعدين على الطفاية مش فى الطبق احنا مش هانرجع الفارغ وانسى التفتفة والكلام دة



10-احنا كدة خلصنا ......اول ماتخلصى انتى بقى تحطى ايدك على بطنك (الى عصافيرها بتصرخ من العينات الى كلتيها) وتقوليلو اية دة انا اول مرة اكل بالفجاع دى ....دانا هابطل اكل اسبوع وتروحى ماسكة الفوطة الى على التربيزة الى محدش بيستخدمها ونفتكر انها زينة لا دى بقى بعد ماتخلصى اكل تروحى ماسكة الفوطة وتمسحى بوقك.......مش منخيرك لا بوقك وماتمسحيش حطى الروج عليها بس اوك وتروحى مستأذنة وتروحى التواليت قال يعنى هاتصلحى مكياجيك ماشى وتخشى وتقفلى الباب عليكى وتمدى ايدك فى الشنطة وتطلعى لفة الفول والطعمية الى جايباها معاكى وتديها
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مع تحياتي ابن المصلوب


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: الي كل مخطوبه عاوزه تكمل*

*دى نصايح احنا الى نعلمهالكوا هههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## ابن المصلوب (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: الي كل مخطوبه عاوزه تكمل*

احنا بنحاول نخليكم حاجه بقي


----------



## rana1981 (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: الي كل مخطوبه عاوزه تكمل*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: الي كل مخطوبه عاوزه تكمل*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه تحفففففففففففة بجد
ميرسييييييييييييي يا مان على النصايح القييمة ولونة ده كان واجب علينا احنا اللى ننصحكم
هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## dark_angel (8 فبراير 2009)

*رد: الي كل مخطوبه عاوزه تكمل*

*تسلم ايدك يا باشا*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: آنستي العزيزة ... نصائح الخطوبة !!!!*

*تم دمج الموضوع مع سابقه لتكراره..*​


----------

